# Outdoor cat not coming home much anymore



## missburty (May 23, 2011)

Hi

I'm new to this forum but would appreciate advice. We have a two year old female moggy who we've let be fairly independent. She used to have a strict pattern of going out for most of the day but at least coming home for dinner and also to go to bed at night. Recently she's not coming home as much, eating less food and not sleeping in the house at night. I see her in our garden first thing in the morning and she is coming in to eat very late at night (often when we're in bed). Should I be worried? Or is it just the summer months... I am considering knocking on some neighbours doors just to check whether she is being fed elsewhere.

Your thoughts would be welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

missburty said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to this forum but would appreciate advice. We have a two year old female moggy who we've let be fairly independent. She used to have a strict pattern of going out for most of the day but at least coming home for dinner and also to go to bed at night. Recently she's not coming home as much, eating less food and not sleeping in the house at night. I see her in our garden first thing in the morning and she is coming in to eat very late at night (often when we're in bed). Should I be worried? Or is it just the summer months... I am considering knocking on some neighbours doors just to check whether she is being fed elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Has something in your routine/home environment changed.Any new "additions" to the family,also is she neutered.There are many causes for her to be coming home less ,she may even have found another "home" cats are not very loyal


----------



## missburty (May 23, 2011)

no massive change or new additions. She is neutered as well. I know cats can be fickle creatures but it's upsetting to think she may have found herself a new home!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

missburty said:


> no massive change or new additions. She is neutered as well. I know cats can be fickle creatures but it's upsetting to think she may have found herself a new home!


Good to read that she has been neutered I was a bit concerned that she "may" have a litter somewhere but good that it is not possible.Even small changes can sometimes be enough to unsettle a cat.Perhaps a feliway diffuser Bestpet Pharmacy - -*Feliway* Diffuser Plug In would help to make her feel more at home, but you would have to get her to come home for that to work.Would it be possible to get her to come in and lock her in over night at least to try to establish some kind of routine again,making a big fuss of her ect.I would definitely check with your neighbours someone may have taken her in .


----------



## missburty (May 23, 2011)

Problem about locking her in is we have to catch her in first! She's been allowed to come and go as she pleases since she was old enough to leave the house so i feel mean for imposing that on her. I will try the plugin - thanks! We have a few retirement homes next to our house so they will be the first place I visit! (when she was younger an old couple a few doors down admitted giving her a 'few' treats)


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

missburty said:


> Problem about locking her in is we have to catch her in first! She's been allowed to come and go as she pleases since she was old enough to leave the house so i feel mean for imposing that on her. I will try the plugin - thanks! We have a few retirement homes next to our house so they will be the first place I visit! (when she was younger an old couple a few doors down admitted giving her a 'few' treats)


Good luck,please keep us updated.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

does she looik like she is losing weight. it sounds to me like she could have herself another home


----------



## john smyth (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't fret too much if your cat is progressively staying away more and more - our own cat [since our house move 4 months ago ] has stayed away for progressively longer periods : 1 day, 2 days ,3,4 - now he returned after 5 weeks !
He seems positively ecstatic to be home - surprisingly clingy even for an already quite affectionate cat, but ...the mystery : he's lost a bit of weight but not a lot, is well groomed, knot free and has no parasites - tics etc. so either he's a great forager or someone's been caring for him; if so, strange that they didn't check his chip and tell us they'd found him. Dealing with a vanishing cat isn't easy but don't blame yourself or your cat - factors as simple as the arrival in your neighbourhood of a new powerful tomcat who alarms your puss could be enough to send him/her away to what is felt to be a safer environment. 
if you've cared well for your cat you have nothing with which to reproach yourself, and if your cat chooses or is forced by circumstance to leave you, put it down to the mysteries of the feline character [ which are amongst the reasons why true cat lovers love 'em .]
My cat may vanish again - your cat may return. Who knows ? In the end, the cat's life is it's own so let it take the choices that it sees fit - that isn't always easy but, despite all our efforts it's sometimes necessary.
Don't worry too much, and if you've done your beast by your cat..be peaceful.
best wishes, John and Julie


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would ask your neighbours and I would find out where she goes.
Sounds like she could be sleeping and eating a round some one else's house.
I would give her something to eat when she comes home and then keep her in for a few days.
Then I would slowly let her out and watch where she goes.
I would keep her in now it is getting dark early so she has all evening with you and you could give her a few treats and play with her. I would not let her out at night.
Hopefully she will get in a routine and spend more time with you in your home.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thread is over 2 years old


----------

